# Hyatt Vacation Club - bonus time



## danielg53 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am new to points...and I really like the Hyatt locations, quality, and flexibility.  I sat in a sales talk in Key West and was basically sold on the program. ...But I forgot to ask the question about using the home unit for bonus time.  I use bonus time at the ridge tahoe and tahoe beach and ski...very reasonable for a one or two nights stay.  It would be great to own in the Hyatt unit in Carmel and use bonus time there too.

I suspect that a points system is different.  Is there such a thing as bonus time (seriously reduced rental rates for owners) in point systems?  Or is it all based on points and one or two night stays are not allowed?

Thanks


----------



## calgal (Jan 12, 2006)

You can use points to book stays as short as two days. Or you can rent a suite using the Hyatt owner's discount, maybe 40% off rack rate.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 12, 2006)

Hyatt does not offer Bonus Time.  They do offer a discount of about 40% for owners.  It can be booked in advance.  It does not have to booked last minute.


----------

